# Brisket prices, $1.97 at H-E-B



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I just left the West Columbia H-E-B with a brisket to smoke on Christmas Day. $1.97/lb for untrimmed packer-style briskets. Not cheap by far, but the best I've seen around here for a while. Just passing the word.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

There were some prime briskets mixed in at my HEB today. Spare ribs were also under $1/lb.


----------



## johnny astro (Aug 23, 2005)

*Bunker Hill HEB*

Bunker Hill location had USDA Choice Angus briskets for $1.97 when I was there yesterday.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

The ones I saw in Columbus were unfit to feed to a dog. Yes, they were that poor...


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*Briskets*

I saw the same in HEB,W_R_ the same day.And the price for them was crazy. MIL bought one in Industry that really looked much better than what I saw.Don't know what she paid for it.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

Smoked my prime new years day.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

And you paid $1.97 for that 'prime'???


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Went to HEB tonight. They had choice for $1.89. I didn't get any, they were really huge, 17 lbs. I already have three or four in the freezer. Don't really have room for more.


----------



## Reel Cajun (Aug 1, 2006)

Case price at Sam's 3-weeks ago was $1.98lb. Small case was seven briskets. They surprised me on quality, they were good briskets. Used most of them to mix with deer meat for hamburger.


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

w_r_ranch said:


> And you paid $1.97 for that 'prime'???


Yes, there were some prime briskets mixed in when they were on sale.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

Saw them and bought a couple to throw into the freezer and smoked one over the time off.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

bigmike said:


> Yes, there were some prime briskets mixed in when they were on sale.


Where was this store at Mike???

I can get good briskets here (meat markets) but they real proud of them (I can get ribeye steaks cheaper). I can say the same about fajita meat, the price of which is insane here...


----------



## bigmike (Jan 8, 2006)

w_r_ranch said:


> Where was this store at Mike???
> 
> I can get good briskets here (meat markets) but they real proud of them (I can get ribeye steaks cheaper). I can say the same about fajita meat, the price of which is insane here...


It was a HEB in Houston at Ella and 18th. I think most of the briskets in the bin were choice but there were a couple prime grade for the same price. Wish I could have bought a couple more but don't have any freezer space right now.

Your bark is looking good Johnny. Did you wrap it in foil?


----------



## FlKeysMike (Jan 7, 2013)

Good looking brisket! I picked up a brisket at HEB and smoked it over the weekend. I've done a lot of pork and chicken, but it was my first brisket. I wrapped in foil at about 155f and left it on until done based on some trusted resources. The bark was a bit soggy for my taste, but the meat was moist. I think next time I'll unwrap around 180f and let it finish naked to crisp the bark back up. Experimenting is half the fun. 

I didn't see any prime 1 at my HEB, but I'll have to check again. I'm sure they're all gone now.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

I looked at the briskets today at the HEB close to my house and the $1.97 pound briskets were as bad as any I have ever seen. The fat was yellow, which indicated to me poor meat quality. The prime briskets were $2.67 a pound but they were monsters, the smallest being 18.3 pounds. I passed on them.


----------



## Tail_Pincher (Jul 5, 2011)

bigmike said:


> It was a HEB in Houston at Ella and 18th. I think most of the briskets in the bin were choice but there were a couple prime grade for the same price. Wish I could have bought a couple more but don't have any freezer space right now.
> 
> Your bark is looking good Johnny. Did you wrap it in foil?


Thanks. This is the best one yet. I did wrap in foil but waited a bit longer and wrapped it once it hit 265.

I'm starting to get the hang of it and its becoming a bit of an addicting hobby.


----------



## Postman (Oct 11, 2015)

RB II said:


> Went to HEB tonight. They had choice for $1.89. I didn't get any, they were really huge, 17 lbs. I already have three or four in the freezer. Don't really have room for more.


Do they have financing available, maybe for 60 months.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

6.98/
At SAMs for ribeyes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

